# Can I give myself a ride?



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Is that possible within the Uber system?


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

WHY???????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that possible within the Uber system?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

You'd probably have to have multiple accounts available.

Really depends on the bonuses and incentives available as to how much you can make, but Uber is familiar with scamsters, it takes one to know one, so be prepared that they might catch on.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that possible within the Uber system?


Create a rider account with a different credentials on a different phone. Create a scheduled pickup, then maybe later you'll get the ping. Go get the phone and drive / ride. Lol!


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

bestpals said:


> WHY???????


Company card. .


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that possible within the Uber system?


The questions on this forum are getting more ridiculous every day.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> The questions on this forum are getting more ridiculous every day.


So, Uber is my second gig. My first gig pays for my travels. So, if I'm going to be expensing it, why not drive myself down myself?

Why are you being such a jerk? If you don't have an answer, don't answer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaiser Soze said:


> So, Uber is my second gig. My first gig pays for my travels. So, if I'm going to be expensing it, why not drive myself down myself?
> 
> Why are you being such a jerk? If you don't have an answer, don't answer.


A valid pondry.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Kaiser Soze said:


> So, Uber is my second gig. My first gig pays for my travels. So, if I'm going to be expensing it, why not drive myself down myself?
> 
> Why are you being such a jerk? If you don't have an answer, don't answer.


you should explain that since the beginning so dont look as a troll

cuz the way i see it if you gonna pay yourself to drive yourself you are giving uber your money as a service fee for nothing, but if your company is paying the trip make more sense


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

put "*Can I give myself a ride?*" in to a google search.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> So, Uber is my second gig. My first gig pays for my travels. So, if I'm going to be expensing it, why not drive myself down myself?
> 
> Why are you being such a jerk? If you don't have an answer, don't answer.


Your main gig should pay for your personal car mileage. It isn't being a jerk, just a dumb question.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Your main gig should pay for your personal car mileage. It isn't being a jerk, just a dumb question.


My main gig pays for all of my ubers. I travel the country often.



grabby said:


> put "*Can I give myself a ride?*" in to a google search.


I don't think that is something I should do at work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

grabby said:


> put "*Can I give myself a ride?*" in to a google search.


Im
Afraid to


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've never tried it but from what I understand a driver can technically ping themselves from their own phone. I've heard that Uber frowns at this and can deactivate drivers accounts for doing such things. The reason is that drivers could do these things to collect bonuses, guarantees etc.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yulli Yung said:


> The questions on this forum are getting more ridiculous every day.


The drivers are getting...

More amatuer every day...

Before long...

you will take drivers ed...

and then...

Get qualified for Uber...8>)

Look for an Uber stamp...

Like a motorcycle stamp...8>O

Rakos


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Btw you should have two phones in order to do that...


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I've never tried it but from what I understand a driver can technically ping themselves from their own phone. I've heard that Uber frowns at this and can deactivate drivers accounts for doing such things*. The reason is that drivers could do these things to collect bonuses, guarantees etc.[*/QUOTE]
> Yeah, that makes sense. Thanks for answering my question. I'm just gonna have my colleague ping me and leave from his house. Thanks again!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that possible within the Uber system?


Yes. Identify your destination, get in drivers seat, buckle up, start engine and proceed to destination.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Does your company allow you to expense mileage put on your personal vehicle for business purposes? That's the right thing to do. What you're suggesting is fraudulent.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Does your company allow you to expense mileage put on your personal vehicle for business purposes? That's the right thing to do. What you're suggesting is fraudulent.


No. We fly everywhere, so any trips that are work related are reimbursed by the company.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that possible within the Uber system?


You can, and some men do ... but my mom told me once that it can cause you to go blind, and will grow hair in the palm of your hand.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Ways you are wrong:
Driving for Uber in a rental or company car (not yours)
Company paying for rental car or paying you mileage - while you're earning money per mile
Charging time to your company while driving for Uber.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You can, and some men do ... but my mom told me once that it can cause you to go blind, and will grow hair in the palm of your hand.


This is why I needed glasses at 12.5


CvilleUber said:


> Ways you are wrong:
> Driving for Uber in a rental or company car (not yours)
> Company paying for rental car or paying you mileage - while you're earning money per mile
> Charging time to your company while driving for Uber.


I did a poor job of explaining myself in the OP and that's on me. Apologies. So, I live in Denver and I need to travel to Detroit for work. I will fly out of Denver. But, I need a ride to the airport, which my job reimburses me for. So, why not drive myself rather than have a friend or another Uber driver take me?

I don't need a rental, not sure where mileage comes into play and not charging company time for anything as I am a salaried employee that needs to get to the airport. Hopefully that adds clarity.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

CvilleUber said:


> Ways you are wrong:
> Driving for Uber in a rental or company car (not yours)
> Company paying for rental car or paying you mileage - while you're earning money per mile
> Charging time to your company while driving for Uber.


Occasionally my company sends to me work somewhere other than my main office. When this happens they pay me mileage for the distance back home or to the office, whichever is shorter. By the time I start heading home I'm off the clock, so I try to make extra money using destination filter. I'm off the clock and my job owes me mileage regardless.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> This is why I needed glasses at 12.5
> 
> I did a poor job of explaining myself in the OP and that's on me. Apologies. So, I live in Denver and I need to travel to Detroit for work. I will fly out of Denver. But, I need a ride to the airport, which my job reimburses me for. So, why not drive myself rather than have a friend or another Uber driver take me?
> 
> I don't need a rental, not sure where mileage comes into play and not charging company time for anything as I am a salaried employee that needs to get to the airport. Hopefully that adds clarity.


If you're doing anything getting to the airport-related, and you were in an accident, I'm positive you'd say this was time spent "on the clock" as it was for business purposes, and your private health insurance company will definitely want your employer's company to pay for it. You are double-dipping your time.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> If you're doing anything getting to the airport-related, and you were in an accident, I'm positive you'd say this was time spent "on the clock" as it was for business purposes, and your private health insurance company will definitely want your employer's company to pay for it. You are double-dipping your time.


 Thank you.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> This is why I needed glasses at 12.5
> 
> I did a poor job of explaining myself in the OP and that's on me. Apologies. So, I live in Denver and I need to travel to Detroit for work. I will fly out of Denver. But, I need a ride to the airport, which my job reimburses me for. So, why not drive myself rather than have a friend or another Uber driver take me?
> 
> I don't need a rental, not sure where mileage comes into play and not charging company time for anything as I am a salaried employee that needs to get to the airport. Hopefully that adds clarity.


It's more fraud against Uber, as giving a ride to yourself would allow you to accumulate rides to game bonuses or guarantees. And it's sort of is against your employer since using your vehicle only entitles you to mileage at IRS rates, parking, and tolls. Plus, if they ask for a receipt from Uber, they will see that you were the driver and passenger. Why even bother with hassles of driving if you're job is paying for the Uber?

The more legit way to make extra money is to use destination filter to pick up another rider on the way to the airport. Your job still owes you vehicle expenses and you made extra money on your way there. Just don't get in an accident


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

What happens if you throw up in your own car?

makes me think of all the badges........


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> It's more fraud against Uber, as giving a ride to yourself would allow you to accumulate rides to game bonuses or guarantees. And it's sort of is against your employer since using your vehicle only entitles you to mileage at IRS rates, parking, and tolls. Plus, if they ask for a receipt from Uber, they will see that you were the driver and passenger. Why even bother with hassles of driving if you're job is paying for the Uber?
> 
> The more legit way to make extra money is to use destination filter to pick up another rider on the way to the airport. Your job still owes you vehicle expenses and you made extra money on your way there.


They don't look at things like that. Expense departments are in India But I don't get any bonuses or guarantees from Uber.

My job doesn't owe me vehicle expenses at all. They owe me a way to get to the airport. But, my colleague is flying on the same flight, so problem solved, if I decide to follow through wit h it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> They don't look at things like that. Expense departments are in India But I don't get any bonuses or guarantees from Uber.
> 
> My job doesn't owe me vehicle expenses at all. They owe me a way to get to the airport. But, my colleague is flying on the same flight, so problem solved, if I decide to follow through wit h it.


Is it worth risking both your job and your Uber gig?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> They don't look at things like that. Expense departments are in India But I don't get any bonuses or guarantees from Uber.
> 
> My job doesn't owe me vehicle expenses at all. They owe me a way to get to the airport. But, my colleague is flying on the same flight, so problem solved, if I decide to follow through wit h it.


It is a business trip, and using your car is way to get to the airport, so they should pay you mileage, parking, etc. If you use Uber they should pay that.At the very least they should pay you the lesser amount of POV miles plus parking vs available ground transportation.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes you can but you have to take pool. Why?

This is the only way someone will objectively rate you as both rider and driver which you are in this scenario.


----------



## Paul TIKI (Dec 1, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Does your company allow you to expense mileage put on your personal vehicle for business purposes? That's the right thing to do. What you're suggesting is fraudulent.


Kinda like taking a bunch of office supplies from your 1st gig employer in order to have supplies for your 2nd gig. Or maybe using the office copier to make copies for your 2nd gig. Possible, yes. Advisable and ethical, not really, no. Better to ask your 1st gig boss for mileage.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Paul TIKI said:


> Kinda like taking a bunch of office supplies from your 1st gig employer in order to have supplies for your 2nd gig. Or maybe using the office copier to make copies for your 2nd gig. Possible, yes. Advisable and ethical, not really, no. Better to ask your 1st gig boss for mileage.


Yep a couple of times I considered grabbing some paper towels from the break room to wipe out my rubber floor mats before driving after work. I didn't do it because it just didn't seem right.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I found the answer you are looking for
dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/embezzlement


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

OP, don't listen to these guys....absolutely do it. Most of these guys are just jealous that they did not have the wisdom and foresight to think of this themselves. We need more drivers just like you on the road with this kind of creative thinking.

You want to drive yourself then by all means, drive yourself. Also, drive your friends and coworkers too...it will only help you earn that big bonus that you are striving for.

Also, if you have any other good ideas, reach out to Don. That guy is UP.N most forward thinking guy.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

There's a good possibility your account gets deactivated for doing that.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-got-deactivated-for-pinging-myself-uugh.7750/

Etc.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OP,

Here's an idea. Set up a Square account for yourself. Have it listed as Dean's Transport Service or whatever. Take the ride, pay it with the company credit card. Leave a tip if you want. Square will take 5% and deposit the rest to your account.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

bestpals said:


> WHY???????


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

There's no reason you can't have two Uber accounts both with the same name. Just use a different email address and phone number on them.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

you can get deactivated for "fraud"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Double dipping, nice.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> My main gig pays for all of my ubers. I travel the country often.
> 
> I don't think that is something I should do at work.


If you are planning to travel the Country and give yourself a ride then the answer is no. You can only drive in the city/state assigned to your account. Can you give yourself a ride in the town where you regularly drive the answer is absolutely yes but you need a 2nd phone and a separate account.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No - the app will find you a driver in your immediate vicinity.

The way to do this is to have two phones or something and then have the driver app in the car and stand about two blocks away and request a ride. Have a buddy accept the ride for you, then step out and you walk to the car and "pick yourself up"

But doing this is totally going to get yourself kicked off the app.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> you can get deactivated for "fraud"


I think you mean;
'you can get deactivated for fraud'

Set up the sham rider acct. schedule yourself a pickup at a certain location a couple hours out, charge your rider phone up, bury it in a nearby field or park (you'll want to put it in a Ziploc baggie, unless it's a company phone and you want to screw them some more maybe idk,) drive back to pickup location 30 mins before scheduled ride and go online, wait for ping, accept it (even if it's not surging),turn off your car, leave your phone in the car and jump out, LOCK YOUR CAR DOORS, run to the field where you buried the phone , dig the phone up, text your self (this is important) that you need to change pickup location and you have an emotional support animal, Sprint to the other side of the field and quickly hide the phone again, run back to your car and go to new pickup location. Confirm arrival, text and ask if you need help with the service dog. Jump out dig up phone again and drive off.
That's 100% going to work.
You're welcome


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Won't you then have the problem of paying to park your car?


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Just curious, have you tried asking Uber instead of all of the Forum Warriors hanging out here?

"You can call us by tapping the phone icon in the upper right corner of the main Help page in your app."


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

When I read the topic question I keep thinking *reacharound substituted for *ride


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes 100% you can.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> OP,
> 
> Here's an idea. Set up a Square account for yourself. Have it listed as Dean's Transport Service or whatever. Take the ride, pay it with the company credit card. Leave a tip if you want. Square will take 5% and deposit the rest to your account.


Square takes less than 3% from me, 2.75% I think


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that possible within the Uber system?


You would be deactivated for "gaming the system". (You'd have to have both apps on, and using them both simultaneously, that will trigger alarms ). If y ou use separate phones with separate accounts, as long as one cannot be linked to the other, you could probably get away with it, but you are gaming the system, and Uber is pretty clever, they might figure it out after awhile and still deactivate you.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

As my co-worker would say, "You're pulling an okie doke son!"


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Make sure you wait until a good surge and tip well.


----------



## Birchum (Apr 14, 2017)

Self-Ubering = Uberbation.

You may have to take yoga however to give your driver a "tip".


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that possible within the Uber system?


Only if your super limber...


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

it would be a good way to boost your rider and driver ratings, assuming that you gave yourself 5 stars 

shmiff


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

shmiff said:


> it would be a good way to boost your rider and driver ratings, assuming that you gave yourself 5 stars
> 
> shmiff


With my luck, if I tried that, I would get one starred by my pax, with a complaint sent to CS about late pickup, poor route and loud music.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Yes. Identify your destination, get in drivers seat, buckle up, start engine and proceed to destination.


Then deduct 57 cents a mile for the trip.

Uber

Subsidised by Uncle Sam.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I’m about to go home right now and do that.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> I'm about to go home right now and do that.


Don't forget the lotion.


----------



## Dickie Duncan (Nov 21, 2017)

Both Uber and your employer would be unhappy about doing that. I believe the word your looking for is embezzlement.


----------

